# New Member & Owner



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi All
My wife and I are new owners of a 28FRLS outback We just bought it at a show this last weekend. Are there anythings we should look for on this unit. I have read all the posts here so far and see most are for the travel trailer do we have any 5th wheel problems to look for. Thanks Ken


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello, and welcome to OUTBACKERS!









I had the chance to walk through an 04 FRLS. WOW! Nice unit! Congrats! I really liked it.

My advice would be to go over all items, and give a closer look to some of the issues you have seen on the forums. The OUTBACK division just started making the 5th Wheel, so there could be some issues. The longer they make them, the less things seem to go wrong.

Posting your findings can help others too.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. We went to a sports show and had no idea of buying anything just looking. The first 5th wheel we looked at in this show was the out back and I liked the looks of it. went around the show and woundup back by the outback at the door where we came in. Looked at it again then went to the other side of the show which was resorts ect. then as we where leaving had to go by the outback to leave so we looked at it again. and some how we came home with me. We liked the sportsmen we have but some how this one just to took over and has a new home. I think this is the second year for the 5th wheel by Outback. I hope its as good as it looks.


----------

